# Greetings from Rare Genuine Ethical Kopi Luwak Coffees Suppliers



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_EO0zOLq8YU/T8OUH5Zl5rI/AAAAAAAABLk/O_LYbtJuS1w/s1600/House+facepalm.jpg


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

AND a big +1 to that:eek:


----------



## coffeebuyer (Jul 14, 2013)

hello, who are you and how can I get in touch?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

.....are you kidding????







:bad:


----------

